# Cycle Craft in Long Valley, NJ now closed



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Closed permanently, store vacated.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Not surprised. I've ridden past there many times and the shop was always empty. I assume they've consolidated into their other location.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The website shows Parsippany as only location open now; there had been one in Jefferson as well as I recall. The LV location was busy on weekends with Columbia Trail riders.


----------



## Mike679 (Jan 28, 2011)

I wasn't a frequent customer there, but they did some organized road rides on weekends out of the LV location that I participated in a few times that had a good vibe. Guess they are consolidating. Too bad - seemed like a good group of people working there.


----------

